# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Perubalsemallergie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Perubalsem
U bent allergisch voor Perubalsem: Wat nu? 
Uw dermatoloog heeft aangetoond dat u allergisch bent voor Perubalsem. Wanneer u hiermee in aanraking komt, kan dat aanleiding geven tot het ontstaan of verergeren van eczeem. Het is dus van groot belang dat u probeert om contact met Perubalsem zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. 

Wat is Perubalsem? 
Perubalsem is een plantaardige stof, die wordt verkregen uit de boomsoort Myroxylon balsamum var. Pereirae, die in Centraal Amerika groeit, vooral in El Salvador. De naam Perubalsem heeft zijn oorsprong in de geschiedenis: El Salvador was vroeger een kolonie van Peru. Het bevat talrijke verbindingen die tot nu toe nog niet allemaal zijn geïdentificeerd. De voornaamste componenten zijn benzoëzuur, kaneelzuur, vanille en afgeleiden daarvan. Dezelfde of chemisch nauw verwante stoffen maken ook deel uit van andere balsems (bijvoorbeeld colofonium, tolubalsem), van etherische oliën (plantaardige stoffen die als parfumbestanddelen en geur- en smaakstoffen gebruikt worden), en van kruiden zoals kaneel, kruidnagel en nootmuskaat. 

In welke producten komt Perubalsem voor? 
Vroeger werd Perubalsem veel gebruikt in zalven voor wonden, aambeien, winterhanden en -voeten, en voor brandwonden. Tegenwoordig wordt deze substantie als zodanig niet meer gebruikt (het gebruik ervan is verboden in de Europese Unie), juist omdat bekend is dat allergische reacties nogal eens voorkomen. Veel bestanddelen van Perubalsem worden echter gebruikt als parfumgrondstoffen voor de cosmetische industrie. Perubalsem wordt dan ook beschouwd als een “indicator” voor parfumallergie. In Perubalsem aanwezige stoffen worden eveneens als geur- en smaakstoffen in voeding en dranken toegepast. Het bestanddeel eugenol wordt soms door de tandarts gebruikt voor wortelkanaalbehandeling. 

Hoe ziet allergisch contacteczeem door Perubalsem(bestanddelen) er uit? 
Bij aangetoonde allergie voor Perubalsem moet men dus vooral denken aan parfums en geur- en smaakstoffen. Allergisch contacteczeem door parfumgrondstoffen uit zich meestal als een jeukende rode uitslag met schilfering. Soms zijn er ook pukkels en blaasjes te zien, of kan het eczeem zelfs nattend worden. Het komt vooral voor in de hals, in het decolleté, achter de oren, op de polsen, in de baardstreek en onder de oksels. Daar worden immers producten met hoge concentraties parfumgrondstoffen aangebracht zoals parfum, eau de toilette, aftershave en deodorant. Ook kan het eczeem elders op het gelaat en vooral op de oogleden voorkomen. Ook handeczeem wordt vaak gezien bij mensen met een allergie voor Perubalsem, door reacties op parfums in zalven, handcrèmes en -lotions, of door geparfumeerde producten op het werk, in de huiselijke omgeving of in de hobbysfeer, en door het aanraken van gekruid voedsel. 
Een allergische reactie op bestanddelen van Perubalsem in voeding kan zich uiten als geïrriteerdheid van de tong en mond, uitslag van de lippen of van de mondhoeken, eczeem aan de handen met blaasjes en/of een uitgebreid eczeem elders op het lichaam. 

Wordt mijn eczeem geheel veroorzaakt door contact met Perubalsem(bestanddelen)? 
Het is inderdaad mogelijk dat uw eczeem geheel veroorzaakt wordt door contact met bestanddelen van Perubalsem. Toch komt het regelmatig voor dat eczeem blijft bestaan of alleen maar iets beter wordt wanneer u contact met deze stoffen goed vermijdt. Dat komt omdat eczeem vaak meerdere oorzaken heeft. Naast allergie kan irritatie meespelen, bijvoorbeeld door contact met water, zeep, afwasmiddelen en dergelijke, door wrijving, of door de kou. Daarnaast kan eczeem ontstaan als uiting van een erfelijk bepaalde aanleg tot eczeem, astma of hooikoorts. Het is altijd zinvol om bestanddelen van Perubalsem zo goed mogelijk te vermijden, maar dat zal dus helaas niet altijd tot volledige genezing van uw huid leiden! 

Hoe kunnen allergische reacties worden voorkomen? 
Daar allergie voor Perubalsem vaak gepaard gaat met reacties op parfumgrondstoffen, is het raadzaam contact met parfums, geparfumeerde cosmetica en andere geparfumeerde producten (huishouden, werk, hobby) te voorkomen. Dat lijkt simpel, maar toch blijkt dat zeer moeilijk, omdat parfumgrondstoffen in zoveel dagelijks door ons (en anderen) gebruikte producten voorkomen. Uw cosmetica, en bij voorkeur ook die van uw partner, moeten zomogelijk ongeparfumeerd zijn. Daarvan zijn verschillende merken te koop. Overigens komt het regelmatig voor dat mensen die allergisch zijn voor parfumgrondstoffen toch bepaalde geparfumeerde producten kunnen verdragen. De stof waarvoor men allergisch is zit dan niet in dat parfum, of in een zodanig lage concentratie dat het geen problemen op Uw huid geeft. Datzelfde geldt voor geparfumeerde zeep, shampoo, doucheschuim en dergelijke, die u dus doorgaans ook veilig kunt gebruiken. U kunt ook proberen, als u toch lekker wilt ruiken, om parfum op uw kleding aan te brengen. Daarbij moet bedacht worden dat dit toch nog aanleiding kan geven tot eczeem, met name rond de ogen, door verspreiding van parfumgrondstoffen door de lucht. 
Het gebruik van “balsems” op de huid (bijvoorbeeld Tijgerbalsem, sportbalsems) wordt afgeraden. 

Zijn er andere stoffen die ik moet vermijden? 
Bij sommige personen die allergisch zijn voor Perubalsem speelt voeding een rol. Het aantal patiënten bij wie dit het geval is, is klein en betreft dan met name hen die klachten hebben in en rond de mond, hardnekkig blaasjesvormend eczeem aan de handen en uitgebreide eczemen. 
In zulke gevallen kan een dieet uitgeprobeerd worden. Ofschoon de kans op verbetering niet groot is, wordt aanbevolen om gedurende ongeveer 4 weken de volgende voedingsmiddelen te vermijden om na te gaan of dit enige invloed heeft op uw klachten: 


de schillen van citrusvruchten: sinaasappel, mandarijn, citroen, grapefruit
gebak, cake, koekjes, kauwgom, snoepgoed
gearomatiseerde thee (bijvoorbeeld kaneelthee), tabak, koffie
hoestdrankjes
eugenol (wordt soms gebruikt door de tandarts)
ijs, cola en andere frisdranken
kruiden: kaneel, kruidnagel, nootmuskaat, vanille, kerrie, en producten met deze kruiden zoals: ketchup, chilisaus, zure haring, paté, leverpastei, vermouth, gekruide dranken
wijn en likeuren
Wanneer een sterk vermoeden bestaat dat voeding en dranken bij uw klachten meespelen, kan de dermatoloog eventueel de hulp van een diëtiste inroepen. 
Patiënten die, zoals u, bij allergisch onderzoek een positieve reactie hadden op Perubalsem, reageren vaak eveneens overgevoelig op de volgende stoffen: benzoëzuur, benzoïne, colofonium (= rosin), eugenol, houtteer, propolis, styrax, terpentijn en tolubalsem. U doet er dus goed aan om deze stoffen, voor zover mogelijk, eveneens te vermijden. 

Hoe weet ik welke producten veilig zijn? 
Als u een nieuw geparfumeerd product wilt kopen, weet u van tevoren niet of u daar wel of geen last van zult krijgen. Als u al een product heeft (of van een vriendin, dat u ook lekker vindt) kunt u het uitproberen door het op de normale gebruikswijze op een klein huidgebied toe te passen. U merkt dan vanzelf wel of u daar problemen van krijgt! Een betere manier is om het product tweemaal per dag gedurende maximaal 14 dagen in de elleboogsplooi aan te brengen. Is er binnen 14 dagen niets te zien en ontstaat geen jeuk, dan kunt u er praktisch zeker van zijn dat u voor dat product niet allergisch bent. 
Bij voeding is het een kwestie van uitproberen of u daar al dan geen last van krijgt. 


(bron: huisarts.info)

----------


## ellentimm

Weet iemand of er ergens een concreter lijstje met voeding die je dus niet mag hebben met een peru balsem allergie te vinden is? Want mag je nu alle koeksoorten en snoepgoed bijvoorbeeld niet? Valt een rijstwafel met chocolade bijvoorbeeld ook onder deze allergie? Alvast bedankt! Groeten, Ellen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ellen,

Ik heb gegoogled, maar kon geen concreter lijstje vinden. Wel was er iemand met deze allergie die van de arts een lijst had gekregen met producten waar het wel en niet in at, maar die post was al heel oud en geen reactie op verzoeken van opsturen van de ljist van mede lotgenoten  :Frown: 
Misschien dat de dermatoloog of dietist je een lijst kan geven?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

